

Creepy Ads Use Litterbugs’ DNA to Shame Them Publicly - r0h1n
http://www.wired.com/2015/05/creepy-ads-use-litterbugs-dna-shame-publicly/

======
paulhauggis
What happens if you are a good citizen and as an example, a homeless person is
rummaging through the garbage and the cigarette with your DNA on it goes into
the street.

I guess it's a good way to make people think before they decide to litter, but
in no way can it be accurate.

